# Hello from Maryland



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome! We are in Frederick and members of Howard County Beekeeping Association. This is our third summer, learning learning learning.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Ibeetom (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Sounds like you'll be prepared when your bees arrive. Good luck this year!


----------



## aldenmiller (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome!

Missy, we joined HCBA too, maybe I'll see you at one of the meetings.

-Alden


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

lol, look for a tall very light blonde hair gal and a shorter bald guy................
They gave me two new beekeepers to mentor out in the frederick area.


----------



## aldenmiller (Mar 21, 2016)

I am still waiting for my mentor...

I am only a few minutes from the fairgrounds. I am hoping for someone close...

-Alden


----------

